# Father and Son



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Illinois....from AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/horse-power-has-different-meaning-to-90-year-old-farmer-naa-betsy-jibben/


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

It's so easy to forget how hard our forefathers had to work as we sit in an air conditioned cab and move levers. When my grandfather bought our place in 1926 he filled a barn loft with a pitch fork and did everything else with mules. Good read Vol, thanks for posting.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Good read like that. Can't help but think of Thanksgiving . My Mom and Dad love when we stick about a half-dozen extensions in the old oak kitchen table and stretch catty-corner across the old farmhouse where I live , and get the whole family over for dinner. At Thanksgiving after lunch took a picture in front of the dairy barn at the sign with Mom and Dad sitting in the front row holding the great grandkids., and all the grandkids and kids standing behind .8th threw 11th on the Family Farm


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Those are some good looking people there Endrow.


----------

